# What do I do?



## ILoveMyWife! (Sep 5, 2013)

If the wife is wanting to proceed with separation/mediation etc and I am not ok with it and want to make it work still? I am so devastated.


----------



## SurpriseMyself (Nov 14, 2009)

we need more info. Do you have another thread with your story? It's hard to know how to help without it.


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

Sorry you are in this situation but you are virtually surrounded by friends that are going through the same thing.

I suggest you get the Michelle Weiner-Davis book(s), I read Divorce Busting. Read it and understand the logic even though it will be opposite of what you feel you need to do. You need to acknowledge that your future may not include your wife and this strategy helps you prepare for that possibility while setting the conditions for reconcilliation if that might occur.

Get some individual counseling (IC) for yourself either through your medical insurance or church. This is going to be a source of strength you may not have felt you needed.

Start exercising to eliminate stress.

Good luck this is really a crappy thing to deal with but you will be OK.

Be strong,
Stretch


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Stretch said:


> Sorry you are in this situation but you are virtually surrounded by friends that are going through the same thing.
> 
> I suggest you get the Michelle Weiner-Davis book(s), I read Divorce Busting. Read it and understand the logic even though it will be opposite of what you feel you need to do. You need to acknowledge that your future may not include your wife and this strategy helps you prepare for that possibility while setting the conditions for reconcilliation if that might occur.
> 
> ...


:iagree: Stretch gives good advice.


----------



## JustGotDroppedABomshell (Aug 24, 2013)

Run, run and if you still feel bad run. I read a bunch of books, went to divorce busting coaching, IC, read a lot of forums, and listened to a lot of music. They helped a decent amount. I recently went to church and that really helped me as well.

You need to find something that will help you cope. I don't know what works for you but you know what will work for YOU.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm a big fan of self-help books myself. A lot of them say a lot of the same stuff, but I find the repetitive nature helps to get it through my thick skull


----------

